# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch đà nẵng tự túc?

## dauhalan

Sắp tới mình cùng với gia đình muốn đi đà nẵng. Mình Xin hỏi* kinh nghiệm du lịch đà nẵng tự túc*? cả nhà tư vấn dùm mình nhé

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Mình xin tư vấn cho các bạn một số *kinh nghiệm du lịch Đà Nẵng tự túc*:

*- Về đi lại:*

Bạn có thế đến Đà Nẵng bằng tàu lửa, xe ô tô hay máy bay.

Từ Sài Gòn hoặc Hà Nội luôn có xe khách chất lượng cao hoặc xe tour du lịch chạy đêm, xuất phát lúc 5-6g tối và đến Đà nẵng sáng hôm sau. Xe khách chất lượng cao đi Đà Nẵng của Phương Trang, Sinh Cafe, Mai Linh...Hoặc bạn có thể đi tàu vào Đà Nẵng

Hàng ngày có rất nhiều chuyến bay của Vietnam Airlines, Vietjet Air, Jetstar bay đến Đà Nẵng từ TP HCM và Hà Nội.

*- Về chỗ ở:*

Đến Đà Nẵng có vô số resort, khách sạn cho bạn lựa chọn. Như các resort ven biển như InterContinental, Fusion Maia, Furama, Hyatt, Crown Plaza, Life Style, Ocean Villas... hay các khách sạn cao cấp trong thành phố như Novotel, Mercure, Hoang Anh Gia Lai Plaza...rất đẹp nhưng chỉ dành cho người có điều kiện thui.

Nếu đi với hình thức tiết kiệm hơn, bạn có thể chọn các khách sạn mini ở dọc biển hay bờ sông Hàn như đường Bạch Đằng, Trần Hưng Đạo. Những con đường khác cũng nằm ở khu trung tâm bạn có thể đặt phòng ở là Trần Phú, Phan Chu Trinh, Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Yên Bái, Đống Đa, Hùng Vương, Lê Duẩn...Hoặc các nhà nghỉ bình dân.

Một lưu ý nữa là giá phòng tại các nhà nghỉ, khách sạn của Đà Nẵng có sự chênh lệch khá cao dựa trên kiến trúc hạ tầng, vì thế nên tham khảo mức giá trước khi đặt phòng.

Bạn có thể tham khảo một số nhà nghỉ khách sạn tại Đà Nẵng:

Nhà nghỉ Duy Hoàng (091.3490778 – 0511.3823254) ở 112 Nguyễn Chí Thanh – 220k/ đêm. Không long lanh nhưng không thiếu thứ gì, bảo đảm sạch sẽ, toilet rộng, wifi, điều hòa. Cách cầu sông Hàn và chợ Hàn 5 phút đi bộ. Gió sông Hàn mát lạnh lùa vào tận cửa. Xung quanh là quán ăn chính, ăn vặt, hàng chè, cafe, nhà hát Trưng Vương với nhiều chương trình ca nhạc hấp dẫn.
4 Lê Duẫn, TP.ĐN. Liên hệ cô Dung, rất nice và xinh đẹp 0903.506.454-0905.415.615. Giá phòng khoảng 300k/2 người (giá 2011)
Khách sạn Sion 121/7 Hoàng Văn Thụ, trong ngõ đường Hoàng Văn Thụ. Phòng rất đẹp, máy nước nóng đầy đủ tiện nghi. Giá phòng 300-350k/đêm. Theo mình bạn không nên thuê các khách sạn ở mặt đường, giá đắt hơn.
Hoàng Lan Hotel, 189 Nguyễn Văn Thoại. Phone 0511.3836777 (gần bãi biển Mỹ Khê) Giá khoảng: 150k/ phòng đôi (2011)
Phương Trang Hotel giá khoảng 270-300k/phòng(2011). 142 Bạch Đằng. Tel: 05113. 899 990.
Lan Phương ngay Phan Chu Trinh, đằng sau nhà hát lớn, ở đó là trung tâm, đi bộ ra ăn sáng, trưa, tối đều có, giá cả cũng rẻ, năm ngoái mình đi chỉ có 240k/phòng 2 giường cho 3 người. 25 Phan Chu Trinh.
Khách sạn Công Đoàn – Đà Nẵng : ĐT: 0511 – 3 825857 giá cũng rẻ bạn ah, 250k/phòng cho 3 đến 4 người, nằm ở trung tâm luôn.
Rainbow hotel giá khoảng 350k/đêm, 220 Bạch Đằng, Quận Hải Châu 0511.3822216, 0511.3565767
Mimosahotel giá từ 350k (có bồn tắm, wifi) Lô Z12 – 13 đường Trần Hưng Đạo – Q.Sơn Trà. Điện thoại 511.3931901
Sunset Bay Đà Nẵng , khác sạn 3 sao, giá từ 400-450k/đêm.

*- Về địa điểm tham quan:*

Thành phố Đà Nẵng là một điểm dừng chân lý tưởng, du khách có thể thưởng thức những giây phút tuyệt vời trên đỉnh núi, trong rừng sâu hay bên bờ sông, bờ biển; cũng có thể hưởng thụ những dịch vụ với chất lượng quốc tế khi nghỉ ngơi tại các khu du lịch của thành phố Đà Nẵng. 

Đà Nẵng, với định hướng là một trung tâm dịch vụ, du lịch của miền Trung, của cả nước và xa hơn nữa là khu vực, quốc tế. Hàng loạt khu du lịch đã và đang được xây dựng, hài hòa với thiên nhiên nhưng cũng không kém phần hiện đại. Từ những khu nghỉ dưỡng ở Đà Nẵng cực kỳ sang trọng mang tiêu chuẩn 4 - 5 sao như Furama, Sandy Beach, Sơn Trà Resort & Spa... hay những khu du lịch sinh thái trong lành như Suối Lương, Bà Nà, Sơn Trà, Non Nước...

- Ngũ Hành Sơn (còn gọi là Non Nước) nằm cách trung tâm thành phố khoảng 5 km về hướng Đông Nam. Ngũ Hành Sơn bao gồm 6 ngọn núi: Kim Sơn, Mộc Sơn, Thủy Sơn, Dương Hỏa Sơn, Âm Hoả Sơn và Thổ Sơn tượng trưng cho 5 yếu tố của vũ trụ (Ngũ hành). Trong lòng núi có nhiều hang động đẹp, có rất nhiều chim yến sinh sống và nhiều chùa chiền. Dưới chân núi còn có làng nghề đá Non Nước nổi tiếng. Bên cạnh là bãi biển Non Nước còn khá hoang sơ.



- Khu nghỉ mát Bà Nà – Núi Chúa nằm cách trung tâm thành phố 40 km về phía Tây Nam. Được ví như Đà Lạt của miền Trung, và cũng như Đà Lạt, Khu nghỉ mát Bà Nà – Núi Chúa được xây dựng thành nơi nghỉ ngơi cho các quan chức người Pháp trong thời kì Pháp còn đô hộ Việt Nam. Sau khi thực dân Pháp rút khỏi Đông Dương, khu này bị bỏ hoang và bị tàn phá nhiều bởi chiến tranh và thời gian. Gần đây, thành phố Đà Nẵng cho tái tạo lại và hi vọng trong tương lai Bà Nà 

- Núi Chúa sẽ lại trở thành một khu nghỉ dưỡng cao cấp tại Đà Nẵng.

- Bán đảo Sơn Trà còn được người Mỹ gọi là Núi Khỉ (Monkey Mountain), là nơi mà Đà Nẵng vươn ra biển Đông xa nhất. Nơi đây là khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên với nhiều động thực vật quý hiếm. Dưới chân bán đảo Sơn Trà là khu du lịch Suối Đá và nhiều bãi biển đẹp phục vụ cho du lịch biển như: Bãi Bụt, Bãi Rạng, Bãi Bắc, Bãi Nồm.

- Bãi biển: Đà Nẵng nổi tiếng với những bãi biển cát vàng còn hoang sơ chạy dài hàng cây số, nước trong xanh và ấm áp quanh năm. Bãi biển Mỹ Khê của Đà Nẵng đã được tạp chí Forbes (Mỹ) bình chọn là một trong 6 bãi biển quyến rũ nhất hành tinh. Bãi biển Nam Ô, Bãi biển Xuân Thiều, Bãi biển Thanh Bình, Bãi biển Bắc Mỹ An, Bãi biển Non Nước, Bãi biển T20, Bãi Bụt Sơn Trà..

- Bảo tàng Nghệ thuật Điêu khắc Chămpa (thường gọi là Cổ viện Chàm) là nơi lưu giữ cả một nền văn hóa Chăm rực rỡ với những pho tượng cổ, những linh vật của Vương quốc Chăm - pa hùng mạnh một thời. Đây là bảo tàng độc đáo và duy nhất của thế giới về nền văn hóa Chăm.

- Ngoài ra Đà Nẵng còn có du lịch lễ hội Quan Thế Âm được tổ chức vào tháng giêng Âm lịch, đây là một trong những lễ hội tôn giáo lớn của cộng đồng Phật giáo tại Đà Nẵng. Lễ Hội Quan Thế Âm được tổ chức dưới chân núi Ngũ Hành Sơn.


*Về ăn uống:*

 Nếu bạn còn phân vân chưa biết sẽ ăn uống ở đâu khi đến Đà Nẵng, có thể tham khảo danh sách này.



Bánh tráng cuốn thịt heo, miếng thịt có hai đầu là mỡ, chấm với mắm nêm - một trong những đặc sản của Đà Nẵng.

1. Bánh tráng cuốn thịt heo quán Mậu, 35 Đỗ Thúc Tịnh, bánh tráng Trần số 4 Lê Duẩn.

2. Hải sản bà Thôi trên đường Lê Đình Dương, nhà hàng Mỹ Hạnh bên bờ biển Mỹ Khê (đường Trường Sa).

3. Bún chả cá trên đường Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Lê Hồng Phong, Lê Đình Dương...

4. Bánh xèo bà Dưỡng trong ngõ 11 phố Hoàng Diệu.

5. Bún mắm bà Thuyên trên đường Lê Duẩn, đối diện chi nhánh MobiFone và Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai.

6. Mì Quảng số 1 Hải Phòng.

7. Bánh canh dọc đường Nguyễn Chí Thanh, quán Bánh Canh, bún, bột lọc vỉa hè (nằm giữa bệnh Viện C và sân vận động Chi Lăng).

6. Bánh nậm lọc Hoàng Văn Thụ

7. Cháo vịt cuối đường Phan Châu Trinh

8. Cao lầu và cơm gà Hội An trên đường Lê Đình Dương.

9. Bánh tráng tương, báng tráng đập Phan Châu Trinh.

11. Chè Hương cũng trên đường Phan Châu Trinh, chè Xuân Trang, chè xoa xoa đường Trần Bình Trọng.

12. Tré bà Đệ trên đường Hải Phòng

13. Quán bún mắm tai nem đi vào đường Trần Kế Xương, rẽ vào hẻm lớn nhất.

14. Quán nem lụi, bún thịt nướng... đường Yên Bái, Hoàng Diệu.

15. Bún riêu Lê Đình Dương, Yên Bái buổi sáng

16. Bún nạm, giò, gân trên đường Hoàng Diệu.

17. Súp cua trên đường Phan Châu Trinh, có một vài ngõ quẹo, khác hẳn với mấy chỗ khác.

18. Cháo đêm (trứng muối, thịt, ruốc...) trên đường Phan Châu Trinh gần nhà hát Trưng Vương; cháo lươn ở gần chỗ bán ốc hút đường Lê Duẩn.

19. Bánh ướt ở chợ nào cũng có

20. Xôi gà, bún gà Lê Hồng Phong, sát sân tennis. Xôi gà, bún gà gần trường Trần Văn Ơn.

21. Bò kho đường Huỳnh Thúc Kháng, chỉ bán buổi sáng, bên cạnh buổi chiều có bánh canh. Buổi sáng gần đó cũng có một quán bún mắm; ngoài ra có bún mắm chợ Hòa Khánh.

22. Quán Vịt quay, gà quay, lợn quay Hạnh Vận đường Yên Bái, gần trường Phù Đổng

23. Cơm niêu Nhà Đỏ 1 và 2 trên đường Nguyễn Tri Phương và Phan Bội Châu, Cơm niêu 3 Cá Bống Nguyễn Tri Phương

24. Bánh bèo, bánh lọc, bánh nậm (chỉ bán buổi chiều, hết sớm) đối diện khách sạn Nhật Hạ, 196 Nguyễn Chí Thanh

25. Bún bà Thương đã có 20 năm nằm trên đường Trần Quốc Toản (gần ngã tư đường Yên Bái và Trần Quốc Toản).

26. Bò né - Ốp la Ba Quy 113 Lê Lợi

27. Bê thui Cầu Mống bà Ngọc 228 Đống Đa, 99 Ông Ích Khiêm.

28. Cafe sinh viên đường Bạch Đằng, gần khách sạn Bạch Đằng hoặc Ủy ban Nhân dân, cafe Long gần ngã tư Quang Trung - Phan Châu Trinh, quán Ngọc Anh trên đường Trần Phú gần ngã tư Quang Trung - Trần Phú.

29. Các quán cafe lớn như Không Gian Xưa (Điện Biên Phủ), Phố Xưa (Phan Đình Phùng), Trúc Lâm Viên (Trần Quý Cáp), Memory (sát chân cầu Sông Hàn, trên đường Bạch Đằng), Bảo Nam Trân (Nguyễn Chí Thanh).

30. Các quán nhậu nằm trên đường đi từ Suối đá, Sơn Trà, núi Ngũ Hành Sơn, Bãi bụt, Suối Tiên, Suối Mơ về thành phố Đà Nẵng.

*- Về mua sắm:*

Rất nhiều người đi Đà Nẵng đều thích mua đồ lưu niệm là các đồ vật bằng đá Non nước. Khuyến nghị là không nên mua ở Non Nước (rất đắt, giá có thể lên gấp đôi nếu không biết cách mặc cả) mà về Đà Nẵng mua ở phố Nguyễn Chí Thanh. To nhỏ tùy loại từ 20 nghìn đến 500 nghìn. Không nên mua hàng quá to, bạn mang đi sẽ rất khó khăn vì đá rất nặng. Tốt nhất nên khi đi Non Nước chỉ mua thêm những thứ thật đẹp mà ở thành phố không có hoặc một ít để làm kỷ niệm. Các thứ khác có thể mua ở Chợ Hàn, khu vực đường Hùng Vương…

Danh sách địa chỉ mua sắm khi đi du lịch Đà Nẵng:

Hàng mỹ nghệ, lưu niệm

Gốm sứ cao cấp Gia Thịnh
315 Hoàng Diệu, TP. Đà Nẵng - Tel: (84.511) 389 7167

Mỹ nghệ đất nung Hoàng Kiệt: 
68 Võ Văn Tần, TP. Đà Nẵng- Tel: (84.511) 364 7113

Công ty TNHH đá mỹ nghệ Non nước:
153 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, TP. Đà Nẵng

Cửa hàng Nam Hải
95B Phan Chu Trinh, TP. Đà Nẵng - Tel: (84.511) 381 0952

Cửa hàng Việt Trí
77 Hùng Vương, TP. Đà Nẵng - Tel: (84.511) 382 4006

* Ngoài ra:

- Sản phẩm đá mỹ nghệ Non Nước được bán rất rộng rãi tại Làng đá Non Nước (dưới chân núi Ngũ Hành Sơn thuộc phường Hòa Hải, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP. Đà Nẵng) và hầu như tại tất cả các khách sạn trên địa bàn thành phố.

- Đồ gốm sứ còn bày bán dọc đường Lê Duẩn từ số 123 - 129 hoặc ngã ba Núi Thành - Trưng Nữ Vương.

Gallery
Art Gallery
176 Trần Phú, TP. Đà Nẵng -Tel: (84.511) 389 7798

XQ-Nghệ thuật thêu tay truyền thống
39 - 41 Nguyễn Thái Học, TP. Đà Nẵng - Tel: (84.511) 381 6847

Art Gallery Bạch Mai
112 Trưng Nữ Vương, TP. Đà Nẵng

Siêu thị- chợ

Siêu thị Đà Nẵng
46 Điện Biên Phủ, Q. Thanh Khê, TP. Đà Nẵng. 
Tel: (84-511) 364 7219 / 364 6684 - Fax: (84-511) 364 7218

Siêu thị Big C: 225-227 Hùng Vương, TP. Đà Nẵng

Chợ Hàn: Ngã tư Trần Phú-Hùng Vương

Trung tâm Thương nghiệp Đà Nẵng (Chợ Cồn)
Ngã tư Ông Ích Khiêm - Hùng Vương

Shop vải, lụa tơ tằm
Lụa tơ tằm Hạnh: 91 Phan Chu Trinh, TP. Đà Nẵng
Silk shop Ngọc Diệp: 114 Hoàng Diệu, TP. Đà Nẵng
Tel: (84.511) 382 8949

Shop Đông Phương: 78 Phan Chu Trinh, TP. Đà Nẵng
Tel: (84.511) 382 4652

Shop Lan Hương
65 Phan Chu Trinh, TP. Đà Nẵng - Tel: (84.511) 387 1980

Chúc bạn và gia đình có chuyến đi an toàn và vui vẻ!


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------

